# Is simply nourish a good brand for GSDs ?



## Luke97566 (Jun 16, 2015)

I use to feed brandon puppy chow and i found out some things about it ,so i switched to simply nourish. For right now i think it is ok because it smells fresh and he seems to enjoy it more. The thing is i really am not sure if it is good enough or i need to switch to something better. I have a price range of 45$ at the highest to spend on him for Dog food just for you people who probably would recommend another brand. also note he is a german shepherd mix with an australian shepherd so i am feeding him large breed food so is that also ok or is that a bit too much?


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi there. I am new to the thread but not to food selection. 

I work in rescue so we have to cater to lots of tummy issues.

Most GSD's have sensitive tummies and food allergies can be common. A lot, like myself, feed grain free and limited ingredient kibble or raw. 

A great place to do your research is here. http://http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/ It lists the food and grades them on a scale of 1 to 5. It is also nice because they do recall alerts. 

If you choose to switch foods, do it slowly/gradually by mixing them over a week, 10 days or more, to avoid loose stools.

Good luck


----------



## jt4564 (Jul 17, 2014)

I personally have always fed Blue Buffalo. I started with the Puppy Large Breed and then made the switch to the "regular" Blue Buffalo Large Breed when he turned 1yr (he is 1yr 3mos now). For me, making the transition was difficult for him. I slowly switched him from the puppy to adult food by mixing, etc. but Kaiser was very picky and wouldn't eat it. I then switched to the Wilderness Blend and he seems to enjoy it a lot more. He is still picky, but at least he is eating now. The problem is the Wilderness is about $60 per 24lb bag. I also recently started experimenting with raw feeding. At first he was confused, but now I think he has acquired a taste for raw chicken. I usually feed him one full chicken (in pieces) one day a week. I think you will just need to experiment with different foods and see what he likes, while at the same time factoring in nutrition and price. I am still experimenting myself, but for now all seems to be going pretty well with the Wilderness and raw diet. I would prefer to find a cheaper alternative, but don't want to sacrifice nutrition....


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I feed Fromm Prairie Gold Large Breed Puppy, it is grain free and it can get a little pricey.. Here in Canada I pay 83 for 26 lb bag, but I know in the US it is cheaper. Use Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor. You want to avoid food with fillers like corn, corn gluten meal etc.. I would recommend grain free, they eat less, absorb more and produce less poop.
As a rule I try to avoid brands you can purchase at large chain pet stores and grocery stores, (not all from pet stores are bad, petsmart sells a few decent ones)


----------

